# Baseball stitched leather seats. how rare?



## Koolaid-chris (Feb 22, 2015)

So I have a pair of baseball stitched leather seats and was just wondering some more information about them.


----------



## MiguelTTT (Oct 1, 2014)

I have them as well. When I bought the car a few months ago I looked into it and they seemed like a limited option. I have them in saddle (I think Audi calls it red)


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

the brown baseball stitched seats are rare-ish. The black ebony baseball stitched is UBER rare as far as i know. Didnt know they had red baseball stitched ones so maybe the red ones are even more rare. either way any of them are very nice


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*My informal survey of the rarity of baseball stitch seats*

My information is based on buying 2 roadsters with baseball seats, plus what I have seen at Audi events. I bought my first Mk 1 new in 2001 and bought a used one in 2007 (I wound up buying a very low mileage 2004). First, the Mk 1 baseball seats were only available as a $1K option on roadsters. Also, the baseball option was only available on a limited number of exterior paint choices. This changed with the Mk 2 when they also made them available for coupes but they changed the design of the seat and stitching and the Mk 2 baseball seats are a poor facsimile of the original Mk 1 seats. Personally, I had no interest in any Mk 1 roadster unless they had baseball seats. I thought they were ultra-cool and so did anyone who saw them. I often got favorable comments when folks walked by my TT but they really were really impressed when they saw the interior. Most non-Audi enthusiasts assumed I had them custom made.

Based on my two searches for purchase, which took me several months to get the right deal, and based on roadsters I have seen at Audi events, I estimate that about 10% of roadsters were equipped with the baseball option. Audi called the color "amber red optic", but the color from the factory looked almost identical to the color of leather you usually see in a baseball glove. "Amber" is a more correct description. "Red" is a misnomer. Exposed to the sun, the seat leather color turned more brown. Black baseball was not offered until around 2005 and, as mentioned by a prior poster, is extremely rare. I'd estimate about 1% of roadsters sold had black baseball when the option was available.

As I said, the Mk 2 version has no comparison to the Mk 1 baseball seats. They were offered in brown and black, and the brown looked nothing like a baseball glove and the brown stitching is barely noticeable. IMO the black is the better version on the Mk 2 because the black leather "thread" has more contrast. I estimate that only about 5% of Mk 2s have baseball.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> First, the Mk 1 baseball seats were only available as a $1K option on roadsters.


Only 1 correction, I believe you could get baseball i the Coupe starting in either 2005 or 2006 (last year).


----------



## Koolaid-chris (Feb 22, 2015)

I have a 2000 coupe with the baseball leathers and matching interior inserts


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Nope*



MCPaudiTT said:


> Only 1 correction, I believe you could get baseball i the Coupe starting in either 2005 or 2006 (last year).


Check the official AoA releases for 2005 and 2006.

http://www.audiworld.com/model/tt/06/TTC SE.pdf

http://www.audiworld.com/model/tt/05/05TTCoupe.pdf


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Not quite*



Koolaid-chris said:


> I have a 2000 coupe with the baseball leathers and matching interior inserts


The 100 TT coupes sold in the 2000 MY in the US by Neiman Marcus had the baseball leather but not the large leather cord baseball stitching found on the roadsters. Those seats were exclusive to the NM edition. This is confirmed by the AoA documentation that does not show baseball seats as an option for the 2000MY, and cars.com shows the available leather colors that does not include baseball. Technically, they are not baseball or ball glove seats as they were advertised as having "Mocassin Red" leather interior. In terms of rarity, the NM seats are obviously rarer than the roadster amber baseball seats.

http://www.audiworld.com/model/tt/00/00-ttcoupe.shtml

http://www.cars.com/audi/tt/2000/colors/

https://images.search.yahoo.com/ima...=119o6ics1&.crumb=LXfNEReNn5a&fr=mcsaoffblock


----------



## Koolaid-chris (Feb 22, 2015)

Doesn't the nm edition only come in silver ? Mines the denim blue pearl. The seats look like the one in the roadsters. It has the matching knee pads and door inserts.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, I would have put money on this, but I can not find any confirmation now. All the references I find say "Convertible only" even for 2005/6... Hmmm....

In any case, I bought a whole baseball interior, so it CAN be in any car you want now ; ) !!!

:beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

So what years were the mk1 brown baseball glove offered? I have the interior in my 01 coupe but the steering wheel airbag (from my 01) does not fit in the baseball wheel. 

Considering I've owned 2 pairs of baseball seats I wouldn't consider then super rare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Offered on 01 to 06 roadsters*



lucpost said:


> So what years were the mk1 brown baseball glove offered? I have the interior in my 01 coupe but the steering wheel airbag (from my 01) does not fit in the baseball wheel.
> 
> Considering I've owned 2 pairs of baseball seats I wouldn't consider then super rare.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*NM came in Nimbus*



Koolaid-chris said:


> Doesn't the nm edition only come in silver ? Mines the denim blue pearl. The seats look like the one in the roadsters. It has the matching knee pads and door inserts.


I assume you are not the original owner. I'd call an Audi dealer and get a build sheet but I'll bet they were installed aftermarket. I knew a few owners who did this to their coupe. If you Google you will find a few threads of forum discussions about this and a few folks who did it. The Audi USA parts catalog only offers coupe seat leather parts in black, blue, or gray for the 2000 MY. Reviews of the TT from that time frame state the baseball is only available starting with the 2001 roadster. You could not even special order baseball for a coupe and it was for North American roadsters only but I found a thread of a guy in the UK who did it aftermarket.


----------



## Koolaid-chris (Feb 22, 2015)

Vegas-RoadsTTer said:


> I assume you are not the original owner. I'd call an Audi dealer and get a build sheet but I'll bet they were installed aftermarket. I knew a few owners who did this to their coupe. If you Google you will find a few threads of forum discussions about this and a few folks who did it. The Audi USA parts catalog only offers coupe seat leather parts in black, blue, or gray for the 2000 MY. Reviews of the TT from that time frame state the baseball is only available starting with the 2001 roadster. You could not even special order baseball for a coupe and it was for North American roadsters only but I found a thread of a guy in the UK who did it aftermarket.


How do you get a build sheet? Just call a dealership and give them the vin?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Yep*



Koolaid-chris said:


> How do you get a build sheet? Just call a dealership and give them the vin?


.


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*got lucky*

went to look at buy my 2001 225Q roadster, didn't even know what baseball stitched seats were, low + behold there they were. very very few TT's in my area, everyone raves about the seats!!


----------

